# Visited the breeder and sire and dam of our new puppy



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

My husband and I drove a total of 600 miles RT yesterday to visit Schneiden Fels kennel. OMG! Jeff and Pat's dogs are amazing and so are Jeff and Pat. 

We met Zam and Lacy who will be the sire and dam of our new boy. They were the most gorgeous and well tempered dogs I've ever seen. My husband and I got lots of doggie kisses. LOL! Jeff was so informative and we really enjoyed talking with both he and Pat.

Lacy is due in December and I can hardly wait. We should get our new boy sometime in February.

It was a long day but well worth it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Time goes by really fast, Feb will be here before you know it. You can sense the excitement in your words. Congrats.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats! Cant wait to see pics of your new baby!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck with your new pup, I know Pat and Jeff and their kennel.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to visit my breeder yet, but I'm making plans and will probably go Thanksgiving Week. I can't wait to meet the mother of my future puppy!

Any way, I'm excited for you!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

How exciting! Do you have links to the parents pics?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Here's pictures and pedigrees for both Zam and Lacy.

Zam
V Zam von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog


Lacy
SG1 Lacy von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I haven't had a chance to visit my breeder yet, but I'm making plans and will probably go Thanksgiving Week. I can't wait to meet the mother of my future puppy!
> 
> Any way, I'm excited for you!


It really is exciting to meet the sire and dam of a new puppy. That was something I definitely wanted to do. I couldn't be more happier with my choice. It was a long drive but I'm glad we went.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

kleinenHain said:


> Good luck with your new pup, I know Pat and Jeff and their kennel.


Jeff and Pat are really great people. Jeff answered any questions I had and was so informative. I know he'll steer me to the right puppy. 

They have so much passion for their dogs and what they do. Just makes me very comfortable in choosing Scheiden Fels for our new puppy.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad you found a breeder that you trust. We went through a long list and drove 200 miles each way to meet the breeder that we shortlisted. The wait to get the puppy was long..but well worth it. I'm sure you will enjoy your puppy in Feb just like we're enjoying Zorro now (all of 9 weeks now). Post pics when you bring your puppy home and keep us updated. Once again congrats and Good luck.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

ahazra said:


> I'm glad you found a breeder that you trust. We went through a long list and drove 200 miles each way to meet the breeder that we shortlisted. The wait to get the puppy was long..but well worth it. I'm sure you will enjoy your puppy in Feb just like we're enjoying Zorro now (all of 9 weeks now). Post pics when you bring your puppy home and keep us updated. Once again congrats and Good luck.


 
Thanks! I can't wait! Been watching some of Schneiden Fels youtube videos. Got to see a couple of Lacy doing some work. I was so impressed with all of the dogs Jeff trains. The dogs really seem to love what they do. 

Wish we had a shutzund club in our area. It looks like so much fun. I will be happy to start working with our new boy in obedience and rally. I'm hoping to get him titled in both and also work him up to a CDX.

My hopes are high and my mind is racing but I know I have to slow down, breathe, and take one thing at a time. LOL!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How that's a lot of driving! You're brave.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Deuce said:


> How that's a lot of driving! You're brave.


LOL! Well, hubby did all the driving. I did offer to drive some though because I know how he hates to drive. He's been great through all of this. My dear husband has been wonderful in supporting me and helping me to reach my goals with our dogs.


----------

